# Latest ISTA P Download Link Request Plz :(



## UBNVS (6 mo ago)

also ista d and Rheingold\ISTA+


----------



## racooper3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Can I please get the latest ISTA P/D that doesn't require a HWID key. I have a 2017 F15 and E93. Thanks.


----------



## ecardona (6 mo ago)

racooper3 said:


> Can I please get the latest ISTA P/D that doesn't require a HWID key. I have a 2017 F15 and E93. Thanks.


I would like to have ista too, I have an E87. Much appretiated


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

UBNVS said:


> Could I get the ista p link plz?





palgiere said:


> Hi Adalbert_77, Would you mind PM me with link to Rheingold\ISTA+ Thank you





LyndonM said:


> Did anybody get the link?


PM sent


----------



## fr0sty1998 (6 mo ago)

Hi can i get ista p link?


----------



## joejitsu (6 mo ago)

Hi, I need to reset the adaptations on my transfer case on my E90 after doing a fluid change.
Can anybody provide a download link for ISTA-P?
Preferably a version that does not require a computer specific license key.
Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

joejitsu said:


> Hi, I need to reset the adaptations on my transfer case on my E90 after doing a fluid change.
> Can anybody provide a download link for ISTA-P?
> Preferably a version that does not require a computer specific license key.
> Thanks!





fr0sty1998 said:


> Hi can i get ista p link?


PM sent


----------



## EMishul82 (May 12, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi! can i have ista p link too please? 
many thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

EMishul82 said:


> Hi! can i have ista p link too please?
> many thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## x5f152014 (12 mo ago)

also looking for the link please. much appreciated.


----------



## richardw42 (May 28, 2018)

Does ISTA P/D have the full firmware to flash all ECUs?

I know I need to get a decent 50A 12V power supply to keep battery going as it can take hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superninjaness (6 mo ago)

Need to get the Ista P link awell. Please and thank you!


----------



## royvanosch82 (6 mo ago)

*@Adalbert_77 can I have it to? for e87 without licence key needed*


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

royvanosch82 said:


> *@Adalbert_77 can I have it to? for e87 without licence key needed*





superninjaness said:


> Need to get the Ista P link awell. Please and thank you!





richardw42 said:


> Does ISTA P/D have the full firmware to flash all ECUs?
> 
> I know I need to get a decent 50A 12V power supply to keep battery going as it can take hours.
> 
> ...





x5f152014 said:


> also looking for the link please. much appreciated.





x5f152014 said:


> also looking for the link please. much appreciated.


PM sent


----------



## auszylow (5 mo ago)

Can you please PM me the link as well , please . Thanks in advance !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

auszylow said:


> Can you please PM me the link as well , please . Thanks in advance !


PM sent


----------



## YCaan (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


May i get the latest link please. Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

YCaan said:


> May i get the latest link please. Thanks in advance


sent PM


----------



## Tim1011 (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> sent PM


Hi, could i get the link too please? hopefully this can help me get to the bottom of my rough start.
thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Tim1011 said:


> Hi, could i get the link too please? hopefully this can help me get to the bottom of my rough start.
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## Bimmerjames123 (5 mo ago)

Hi could i get a link please


----------



## martyjames1961 (9 mo ago)

Good day all, is there still a link available for ISTA P? i have ISTA+ but it wont do programming. so would very much like to have ISTA P. the MEGA link at the start is not working anymore.
Many thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bimmerjames123 said:


> Hi could i get a link please





martyjames1961 said:


> Good day all, is there still a link available for ISTA P? i have ISTA+ but it wont do programming. so would very much like to have ISTA P. the MEGA link at the start is not working anymore.
> Many thanks


PM sent


----------



## wallysalem1 (5 mo ago)

Good morning. Can I have the ista P link? thank you very much.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

wallysalem1 said:


> Good morning. Can I have the ista P link? thank you very much.


PM sent


----------



## gia1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Good morning! can you send me the ista p link please thanks for any help.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

gia1 said:


> Good morning! can you send me the ista p link please thanks for any help.


pm sent


----------



## ViesSPR (5 mo ago)

Could i get a link too?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ViesSPR said:


> Could i get a link too?


PM sent


----------



## memoka9704 (5 mo ago)

Could you please send me the link. thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

memoka9704 said:


> Could you please send me the link. thank you


PM sent


----------



## Beolink (8 mo ago)

Would it be possible to get the link for ISTA P/D?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Beolink said:


> Would it be possible to get the link for ISTA P/D?
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## M777 (5 mo ago)

Hi, could i have link for ISTA P/D download, please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

M777 said:


> Hi, could i have link for ISTA P/D download, please?


PM sent


----------



## e61dd (5 mo ago)

hello can you pm me the ista p as well?
thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

e61dd said:


> hello can you pm me the ista p as well?
> thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## Broxi55 (5 mo ago)

Looking for ISTA P please. currently have ISTA+ but want P 

If anyone can help please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Broxi55 said:


> Looking for ISTA P please. currently have ISTA+ but want P
> 
> If anyone can help please


PM sent ISTA P


----------



## Daruton (5 mo ago)

Hello could I also have the ista p link as well?


Thank you


----------



## usmma2014 (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Can I please get the link as well for ista d/+ when you get a chance?

Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Yocubed said:


> Ista link please. Working for G8x cars?


PM sent


----------



## mdd1986 (5 mo ago)

Hello can you please send me link. The one I have no longer works.


----------



## E60_530D_45NL (4 mo ago)

Can I get the link for ISTA-P as well?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

E60_530D_45NL said:


> Can I get the link for ISTA-P as well?





mdd1986 said:


> Hello can you please send me link. The one I have no longer works.


PM sent


----------



## 650if12 (4 mo ago)

Hi i need link too please


----------



## aak904 (4 mo ago)

ista link please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ali9064 said:


> ista link please





650if12 said:


> Hi i need link too please


PM sent


----------



## m70ab2 (Dec 16, 2020)

I also kindly ask for the link


----------



## G20Rider (4 mo ago)

Hi i need link too please

Big thanks Adalbert_77


----------



## simsen (4 mo ago)

I need link too please


----------



## prostoo69 (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


hello, I come from Poland and I search ista p for my e64 and e53 

where i can send PW for You? Can You writte to me?


----------



## Dlovan Alakini (Jun 4, 2019)

Hello can i have link to latest ista data please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoo69 (4 mo ago)

Can I please for email? [email protected]


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

prostoo69 said:


> Can I please for email? [email protected]





Dlovan Alakini said:


> Hello can i have link to latest ista data please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





simsen said:


> I need link too please





G20Rider said:


> Hi i need link too please
> 
> Big thanks Adalbert_77





m70ab2 said:


> I also kindly ask for the link





m70ab2 said:


> I also kindly ask for the link


PM sent


----------



## onise (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Please send me the link too <3


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

onise said:


> Please send me the link too <3


PM sent


----------



## rgwave (4 mo ago)

Reply


Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Link PLZ


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rgwave said:


> Reply
> 
> Link PLZ


PM sent


----------



## fire22 (4 mo ago)

Hello can i have link to latest ista data please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Matenzo said:


> I also need a link for Ista p, thank you adalbert!





gsforgot said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would love to get the ISTA-P download link as well, I would be very thankful. Thank you!





thesenatorgreat said:


> Hey!
> 
> Would it be possible to get the ISTA-P download link?


PM sent


----------



## ckris (2 mo ago)

Can I have ISTA-P
Thanx in advice


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ckris said:


> Can I have ISTA-P
> Thanx in advice


PM sent


----------



## bimiu11 (1 mo ago)

*@Adalbert_77* Could I have the ISTA-P and Rheingold please and thankz in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bimiu11 said:


> *@Adalbert_77* Could I have the ISTA-P and Rheingold please and thankz in advance.


PM sent


----------



## bimiu11 (1 mo ago)

Thank you so much Adalbert!


----------



## gmc6282 (Dec 26, 2021)

@Adalbert_77 
Can I have ISTA-P Thanks in advance.


----------



## hop-12 (1 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 
Can i have a link as well please?


----------



## Raxr (1 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77
I'd love to receive the link as well. Just got the notification that I need a new battery and this tool would make my life way easier by being able to code the new battery myself (E90). Thanks for your great effort! Cheers.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Raxr said:


> @Adalbert_77
> I'd love to receive the link as well. Just got the notification that I need a new battery and this tool would make my life way easier by being able to code the new battery myself (E90). Thanks for your great effort! Cheers.





hop-12 said:


> @Adalbert_77
> Can i have a link as well please?





gmc6282 said:


> @Adalbert_77
> Can I have ISTA-P Thanks in advance.





bimiu11 said:


> Thank you so much Adalbert!





bimiu11 said:


> Thank you so much Adalbert!


PM sent


----------



## elninja (1 mo ago)

Hi! could I get a link to download ISTA-P?

Thank you!


----------



## jnmabasura (1 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


could i get a link, please? tanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

elninja said:


> Hi! could I get a link to download ISTA-P?
> 
> Thank you!





jnmabasura said:


> could i get a link, please? tanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## Jules98 (30 d ago)

Can I receive a link pls??
@Adalbert_77


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jules98 said:


> Can I receive a link pls??
> @Adalbert_77


PM sent


----------



## Bene335 (25 d ago)

Hey, 
@Adalbert_77 
can i also receive an Ista link please?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bene335 said:


> Hey,
> @Adalbert_77
> can i also receive an Ista link please?
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## lizardbeardie (24 d ago)

Could someone send me the ista download link, thanks!
@Adalbert_77


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

lizardbeardie said:


> Could someone send me the ista download link, thanks!
> @Adalbert_77


PM sent


----------



## sireq (10 mo ago)

*hey, could i get a copy of it also ? 😇*


----------

